# Looking to acquire an entry level help desk position



## silversleeper (Oct 8, 2004)

But I dont know where to begin. Can anyone guide me as to where I should start? I was thinking I should try to get my A+ cert, and then shoot for the MCDST cert. I want someone to show me the path to getting into the IT field. Also any book recommendations would be nice too. My co worker recommended the ExamCram2 series, but I read some reviews on Amazon, and most people say that it covers the basics, but not enough to pass an exam on. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

A+ is a good place to start if you want to work at a help desk, but if you want to get serious in IT you will need college. At least a AS in computer science or informaion systems.


----------

